# Schwinn Hornet & Tornado Rare Find in Oklahoma had to have them



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## marching_out (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice. Even has the original gas cap. Mine is below. It was missing the gas cap so I designed one from pictures using CAD software and then ran the model on a rapid prototyping machine. I've taken this to a few swaps and use it as my swap bike. Rides fantastic.


----------



## sworley (Dec 22, 2020)

Super cool bikes, you two!


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 22, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Nice. Even has the original gas cap. Mine is below. It was missing the gas cap so I designed one from pictures using CAD software and then ran the model on a rapid prototyping machine. I've taken this to a few swaps and use it as my swap bike. Rides fantastic.
> View attachment 1325306



I like yours I’m missing a few parts but I’ll keep looking


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, I think I actually have the frame plate for your Tornado. I'll see if I can put my hands on it. If you're interested, PM me.


----------

